# Swift Kontiki 645 2008 registered - awning length?



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Not sure if anyone can help please?

On a swift kontiki 645, new shape 2008 registered new, the fiamma awning shows a model decal as being a F45i.

Does anyone catagorically know the length of this awning? I'm looking at buying a safari room or a combination of side walls etc but the motorhome is not with us. I'm a bit confused by the online stats and cannot tell whether the awning is 4m long, or 4.5m long.

If 'you' also know the drop height at the bracket/wall point and then the drop point measurement at the extended tip, I would be eternally gratefull.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi tug66,
If you can email me at [email protected] I will get an answer for you tomorrow,
thanks
Andy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

You should have a label on the inside of the front rail. If you wind out the awning their is a sticker stuck inside which will tell you the model and the length. 

I had this on all my other Swift vans including my Voyager.

You could always get the measuring tape out!

Hope this helps

Stewart


----------

